# porter cable sander bags



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Does any one use different bags on the pc sander there's are pricey any suggestions


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I have one more bag if you need it.. I dont use the vac/sander all the time. Only when you have to keep dust down. I have to go to Tool Factory Outlet to get bags. No place near us has them.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

You can go to a woodworking store and buy a dust collection bag ( the kind they use on shop tools) and zip tie them on. You can reuse the bag for practically forever and 100 zipties is like a dollar. Just keep a small pair of scissors in the vac for when you need to empty it. I was paying $14 for 3 of those pc bags. Ridiculous!!


----------

